# What do you Own



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

When I think of Case I think Case tractors. I have been rambling on about Case tractors and the different models. I got the book 150 Years of J I Case and it has a whole lot more in it than tractors. They have anything from automobiles to windrowers listed.

This made me curious to find out if any of you members own any Case equipment. Please let us know what you have. I have been thinking about finding some old case equipment to pull with my tractors. Now don't be bashful.
Thanks in advance,
caseman-d
PS: no pictures this time.


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

I don't have any Case equipment other than the 2 tractors...an SC and a VAC. I did have a 530 CK TLB from the mid 60's till the mid 80's and wore it out. It replaced a Ford 820 TLB I also wore out. It was, in turn replaced by a Ford 555. Now there was a MACHINE!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *When I think of Case I think Case tractors. I have been rambling on about Case tractors and the different models. I got the book 150 Years of J I Case and it has a whole lot more in it than tractors. They have anything from automobiles to windrowers listed.
> 
> This made me curious to find out if any of you members own any Case equipment. Please let us know what you have. I have been thinking about finding some old case equipment to pull with my tractors. Now don't be bashful.
> ...


Well, I have some case attachments for my Ingersoll tractors that USED to be called Case. Does that work???


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: What do you Own*



> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Well, I have some case attachments for my Ingersoll tractors that USED to be called Case. Does that work??? *


Ingersoll,
Sure anything counts here, What type of attachments do you have. Thanks for sharing.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gwill _
> *I don't have any Case equipment other than the 2 tractors...an SC and a VAC. I did have a 530 CK TLB from the mid 60's till the mid 80's and wore it out. It replaced a Ford 820 TLB I also wore out. It was, in turn replaced by a Ford 555. Now there was a MACHINE! *


gwill,
What year is your SC and VAC. I usedto have a 44 SC but sold it this summer. I did but 2 Case S tractors to replace the SC. I'm more into the standard tractors. My SC hadn't been run for a few years and I probably give up on it to soon. Been thinking about finding a standard tread Model VA. Thanks for posting.
caseman-d


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

My SC is a '42, and the VAC is a '49. 

Here's the SC making a racket pulling on the dino at a show. It ran sweeter, the longer it pulled.

This was before the tires were replaced and fenders added.

You may notice the double spoked steering wheel from only '41 and '42. I think they could twist a finger right off!

<img src=http://members.toast.net/gwill/album/Tractors/Case/SC_belted_up.jpg>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*thats sweet*

gwill
Thats one sweet case have any pictures with the fenders on.:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*very young*

I can barely remember the Case that my father had. At the time I must have been around five years old. Was there a Case that you drove standing up? For some reason I remember that about the tractor.I also remember the front end coming up when dad was pulling with it.


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

Slipshod,

The S and D series have hand clutches and are very light on the front because they are so short coupled. Most have very heavy cast front wheels for that reason. The one you remember may be one of these.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gwill _
> *My SC is a '42, and the VAC is a '49.
> 
> Here's the SC making a racket pulling on the dino at a show. It ran sweeter, the longer it pulled.
> ...


gwill,
Great looking SC you have. I was sitting here thinking how I could slide my thumb in between them bars and have my thumb torn off. I wonder if thats why Case changed them I see Case also used thar on the 39 RC and some of the D series had them. Some of the older models look like they had a solid wider 4 bar steering wheel. Thanks for sharing the picture.
caseman-d


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

George, that is one sweet lookin' machine! How much time and effort do you have invested in that tractor to get it looking that good? You do nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

Thanks, guys. It was a fairly easy one to restore. It was fairly complete and ran well enough to load itself on my trailer. It was interesting how it leaked, smoked, and belched. I was tempted to leave it that way just for the fun. My son used it in that condition to put in his 5 1/2 acre lawn.

<img src=http://members.toast.net/gwill/album/Tractors/Case/SC_before.jpg>


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: very young*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *I can barely remember the Case that my father had. At the time I must have been around five years old. Was there a Case that you drove standing up? For some reason I remember that about the tractor.I also remember the front end coming up when dad was pulling with it. *


Slipshod,
Do you recall if it was a standard or row crop tractor? The L and LA were standards that you could move the seat to the side and stand. I am sure most of them older seats would get hard after a hard day working them. As far as I can remember had clutches were common most case's up to 1952 with the exception of the VA series.
caseman-d


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: What do you Own*



> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *Ingersoll,
> Sure anything counts here, What type of attachments do you have. Thanks for sharing.
> caseman-d *


Well, I have two dozer/plow blades from the 70's. One 54" thats like new, and a well used 44". Also a Case wood splitter. THAT was the big find. Not that many out there. And the last Case attachment is the hydro powerd leaf/grass vac. That thin makes an AWSOME bagger. Suck uo ANYTHING!!


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

nice looking tractor gwill. i don't have much for case just a 29 l and a couple la's. case doesn't seem to have been to popular around here there isn't many around.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *nice looking tractor gwill. i don't have much for case just a 29 l and a couple la's. case doesn't seem to have been to popular around here there isn't many around. *


bear,
I been checking some autions out in your area, been looking for tractors but never thought about farm machinery, do you see much for case implements in your area?
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: What do you Own*



> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Well, I have two dozer/plow blades from the 70's. One 54" thats like new, and a well used 44". Also a Case wood splitter. THAT was the big find. Not that many out there. And the last Case attachment is the hydro powerd leaf/grass vac. That thin makes an AWSOME bagger. Suck uo ANYTHING!! *


Paul,
I been going through my books here hoping to find some information about you attachments. I will have to see if I can find anything at work on these. You got my curiosity up on your items.
caseman-d


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

there are some combines a few cultivators and and a couple discer sets and some older plows and one ways


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: What do you Own*



> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Well, I have two dozer/plow blades from the 70's. One 54" thats like new, and a well used 44". Also a Case wood splitter. THAT was the big find. Not that many out there. And the last Case attachment is the hydro powered leaf/grass vac. That thin makes an AWESOME bagger. Suck up ANYTHING!! *


Paul, did some checking on your attachments, I found the 54'' dozer, it should be a Model 54F, found a 40 series 3 point blade but nothing on a 44" dozer, showed the 54F for a little 235 Case tractor.

I asked my boss about the wood splitter and hydro powered leaf blower and he said that they fell under the construction side of Case, I only have access to Ag equipment, he thought the blower and log splitter were made by IR for Case. Thats probably why it works so great as IR built good stuff.
caseman-d


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: What do you Own*



> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *Paul, did some checking on your attachments, I found the 54'' dozer, it should be a Model 54F, found a 40 series 3 point blade but nothing on a 44" dozer, showed the 54F for a little 235 Case tractor.
> 
> I asked my boss about the wood splitter and hydro powered leaf blower and he said that they fell under the construction side of Case, I only have access to Ag equipment, he thought the blower and log splitter were made by IR for Case. Thats probably why it works so great as IR built good stuff.
> caseman-d *


I think he might be confusing IR, with Ingersoll. Ingersoll,[not the same as IR] bought the garden tractor division of Case in the early 80's. Another bit of history. Case bought the desine of there garden tractors from a company named Colt. They got that sometime in the mid to late 60's, when Case wanted to get into the small tractor market like IH, and JD.


----------



## matthewk (Jun 9, 2004)

I own a 46 VAC. This predates having hydraulics on the hitch. It is fun to tool around on. If anybody has a dead one from this era, I might be interested in a few pieces, if yours are in better shape then mine are!

Matthew


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: What do you Own*



> _Originally posted by matthewk _
> *I own a 46 VAC. This predates having hydraulics on the hitch. It is fun to tool around on. If anybody has a dead one from this era, I might be interested in a few pieces, if yours are in better shape then mine are!
> 
> Matthew *


Welcome to tractorforum and to the Case forum for big tractors. Do you know what year your VAC is?. If possible please post a picture of it. Someday I hope to find me a VAC standard. What pieces are you looking for, we just might be able to find them here.
caseman-d


----------

